# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish blog

## tomasz

Dlatego że jestem nudny, będę robił "blog" (nie wiem polskie słowo) po polsku, żeby praktykować język. Wszelki poprawy byłby miły. 
29/11/05- 
Dzisiaj był dobrym dniem. Sprzedałem kandyz w szkole i zarobiłem $24. Moja klasa też go sprzedali ale nie wiem, ile pieniądzy zarobili. Kiedy mamy pieniądzy, kupimy bilety do Francji.

----------


## tomasz

2/12/05- 
Piątek, się cieszę. Dzisiaj był bardzo nudno ale nie źle. Jutro mam niemiecką szkolę o wp

----------


## miliardopiscrat

pomogę ci troche z poprawieniem tego  :: 
[quote]Piątek wi cieszę. Dzisiaj był bardzo nudno ale nie źle. Jutro mam niemiecką szkolę o wp

----------


## kamka

Tomasz -   

> Dlatego że jestem nudny, będę robił "blog" (nie wiem polskie słowo) po polsku, żeby praktykować język. Wszelki poprawy byłby miły.

 Allow me to correct your mistakes: "Dlatego, że mi się nudzi, będę prowadził (pisał) bloga po polsku, żeby ćwiczyć język. Wszelkie poprawki byłby mile widziane."
Now a few comments:
When you say "jestem nudny" it simply means "I'm boring", whereas "nudzi mi się" is "I'm bored". 
We have actually adopted the word "blog" to our language, well you could say "internetowy pamiętnik", but that is rarely used and highly uncommon.
By the way, "nie wiem" is "I don't know" in the sense of you not having the knowledge.
"nie znam" is "I don't know" in the sense of you not being familiar with something, or someone. In the sentence about not knowing the word, I'd highly recomment you to use "Nie znam (polskiego słowa/odpowiednika)".
Also, you don't really say "praktykować język". "ćwiczyć język" is more like it. 
I think by saying "kandyz" you meant candies? In that case it should be "cukierki".

----------


## chaika

Polish for me is about 30 years ago, but is "będę robił" really OK? Shouldn't it be the infinitive robić?

----------


## tomasz

> Polish for me is about 30 years ago, but is "będę robił" really OK? Shouldn't it be the infinitive robić?

 Both are correct. I've always heard my family say "będę robił".

----------


## blue

> Dlatego że jestem nudny, będę robił "blog" (nie wiem polskie słowo) po polsku, żeby praktykować język. Wszelki poprawy byłby miły.

 Ponieważ się nudzę, będę prowadził bloga po polsku, żeby szkolić język. Wszelkie poprawki byłyby mile widziane.  

> Dzisiaj był dobrym dniem. Sprzedałem kandyz w szkole i zarobiłem $24. Moja klasa też go sprzedali ale nie wiem, ile pieniądzy zarobili. Kiedy mamy pieniądzy, kupimy bilety do Francji.

 Dzisiejszy dzień był świetny. Sprzedawałem cukierki w szkole i zarobiłem $24. Moja klasa też sprzedawała ale nie wiem ile pieniędzy zarobili. Kiedy będziemy mieli wystarczającą ilość pieniędzy, kupimy bilety do Francji
[quote]Piątek, się cieszę. Dzisiaj był bardzo nudno ale nie źle. Jutro mam niemiecką szkolę o wp

----------

